# Small vertical cabas



## Mul83rry

I’m doing research for my next celine bag and the small vertical cabas has caught my eye. What’s the wear and tear of this bag like? Is it worth spending that much on a tote bag? Or is there a better alternative? Any input will be appreciated


----------



## Tltxx

Hi there! I’ve had my Cabas for a year now and I’ve absolutely love it! It’s gone on multiple trips with me and held up amazingly. The leather has definitely soften up since the first day I got it, however it’s still holding its shape very well. Highly recommend picking one up!


----------



## Castor

I love mine too. A great medium sized bag. I use mine for work. I love that I can hold it by its handles, wear it by the shoulder strap or even wear it cross-body (Messenger style on my back - for cycling)
Very minimalist design.


----------



## nvie

I love mine too, it’s so lightweight. Downside is the corners, wearing off too fast for less than a year old bag. More obvious as mine is in Abyss Blue. If I compare it with Louis Vuitton Epi, corner wear is non existence. For it’s price, I don’t mind getting another Vertical Cabas in Cloud, lovely dove grey!


----------



## PLC7

I had one for a few months but sold it because I couldn’t get used to the lack of closure. It just never felt secure, especially if it were to tip over. Otherwise, it’s a great little workhorse at a good price.


----------



## jayeoh

Agreed with PLC7! I had mine for a few months and sold it. Love the way it looks, but it didn't fit my lifestyle. I wanted to love it so badly. The opening of the bag and the thin straps didn't make me feel secure when I would carry it.


----------



## littleblackbag

I think its a great bag, I love mine, which I've had for nearly 2 years now. Thats if its this one you're talking about.


----------



## Mul83rry

littleblackbag said:


> I think its a great bag, I love mine, which I've had for nearly 2 years now. Thats if its this one you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499652



Yes this is the bag I’m talking about. Black or grey would be the colours for me I think, more practical.


----------



## wheihk

I'm eyeing the one in celadon


----------



## jayeoh

Sooo, I'm a hypocrite and bought this bag again. And I love it again. After reviewing my small bag collection I like tote bags and crossbody bags and the Celine vertical cabas is both in one bag, so I thought "why not try this bag again?" Also, I would fall in love with this bag all over again after seeing it multiple times on "minimalist style" blogs.


----------



## wheihk

jayeoh said:


> Sooo, I'm a hypocrite and bought this bag again. And I love it again. After reviewing my small bag collection I like tote bags and crossbody bags and the Celine vertical cabas is both in one bag, so I thought "why not try this bag again?" Also, I would fall in love with this bag all over again after seeing it multiple times on "minimalist style" blogs.


which color did you get? i just got mine in black and love it.


----------



## coolmelondew

jayeoh said:


> Sooo, I'm a hypocrite and bought this bag again. And I love it again. After reviewing my small bag collection I like tote bags and crossbody bags and the Celine vertical cabas is both in one bag, so I thought "why not try this bag again?" Also, I would fall in love with this bag all over again after seeing it multiple times on "minimalist style" blogs.



argh i was thinking of selling my vertical cabas and after seeing your post I'm thinking twice. You are right in that the vertical cabas is both a top handle and crossbody (both of which i use). I also like that it is super light and holds so much. The only thing that bugs me is that the top part with the pocket has a tendency to cave in, and I like my bags to be structured and standing straight.

Edit: here's my beauty!


----------



## jayeoh

wheihk said:


> which color did you get? i just got mine in black and love it.



We're twins! I purchased mine in black (again)


----------



## wheihk

i think the things in the bag are quite secure if you hold the top handles instead of carrying it on shoulder.


----------



## Greentea

I love this bag and it might be my next work bag. I think I’ll put essential
Items in a pouch inside the bag as a catch all to deal with the lack of closure. But I always carry my bags open anyway


----------



## l.ch.

Reviving this old thread to ask, if someone can tell me what fits in it? Would an iPad mini and and a glasses/sunglasses case fit along with other essentials, like keys, a pouch with epipen and a wallet?
 I’m considering this bag, although still not sure, because it doesn’t have a zipper...


----------



## Tltxx

l.ch. said:


> Reviving this old thread to ask, if someone can tell me what fits in it? Would an iPad mini and and a glasses/sunglasses case fit along with other essentials, like keys, a pouch with epipen and a wallet?
> I’m considering this bag, although still not sure, because it doesn’t have a zipper...


Hi there! Yes it does fit an iPad mini! I have the 7.9 inch version and it just fits perfectly. You do still have space for your essentials. I usually put my wallet in the zipper compartment (it does stick out though). Overall this bag is really great, you don’t have to worry too much about not having a zipper because the way the bag is so close to your body it naturally “closes”. Hope this helps! Let us know if you end up getting one, it really is such a great everyday bag


----------



## l.ch.

Tltxx said:


> Hi there! Yes it does fit an iPad mini! I have the 7.9 inch version and it just fits perfectly. You do still have space for your essentials. I usually put my wallet in the zipper compartment (it does stick out though). Overall this bag is really great, you don’t have to worry too much about not having a zipper because the way the bag is so close to your body it naturally “closes”. Hope this helps! Let us know if you end up getting one, it really is such a great everyday bag


Thank you so much!!!! Really good to know that it fits so much. Of course, if I get one, I will post it here!!! I’m considering the cloud color...


----------



## nvie

l.ch. said:


> Thank you so much!!!! Really good to know that it fits so much. Of course, if I get one, I will post it here!!! I’m considering the cloud color...


Cloud is divine...love that grey. Looking forward to your reveal. I love carrying that bag when I go for meetings, especially when I want to be low-key. Hardly anyone knows it’s a designer bag


----------



## l.ch.

nvie said:


> Cloud is divine...love that grey. Looking forward to your reveal. I love carrying that bag when I go for meetings, especially when I want to be low-key. Hardly anyone knows it’s a designer bag


Dear nvie, I am so sorry to bother you again after all this time. Still undecided, I haven’t bought he bag... may I please ask you, if it’s possible to wear it crossbody? I need my hands free... and what do you think of the open top?


----------



## littleblackbag

l.ch. said:


> Dear nvie, I am so sorry to bother you again after all this time. Still undecided, I haven’t bought he bag... may I please ask you, if it’s possible to wear it crossbody? I need my hands free... and what do you think of the open top?


It is possible to wear crossbody, but sits quite high. However I found it comfortable to wear like that on a day trip to London, back in the day! And the open top is not a problem really. Just organise your things so anything valuable is at the bottom or in the zipped pocket and you're good. Hope that helps.


----------



## nvie

l.ch. said:


> Dear nvie, I am so sorry to bother you again after all this time. Still undecided, I haven’t bought he bag... may I please ask you, if it’s possible to wear it crossbody? I need my hands free... and what do you think of the open top?


Sorry for the late reply, have not been active on TPF lately. Oh, yes, you can wear it as crossbody, like what littleblackbag mentioned but I prefer it over the shoulder. I use the strap when I really need both hands, otherwise I’m not a fan of two handles stick upwards on any bag.

The open top doesn’t bother me as it’s vertical, makes opening narrower compared to a horizontal tote and most of my items are sitting at the bottom. I love that I could fit my A5 planner in there too. It’s my most used bag for work especially I need to attend meetings and be discreet about the brand. Love that it is super lightweight too. 

I hope my opinion helps. What colour are you look at? I would love to add a beige or light grey.


----------



## l.ch.

nvie said:


> Sorry for the late reply, have not been active on TPF lately. Oh, yes, you can wear it as crossbody, like what littleblackbag mentioned but I prefer it over the shoulder. I use the strap when I really need both hands, otherwise I’m not a fan of two handles stick upwards on any bag.
> 
> The open top doesn’t bother me as it’s vertical, makes opening narrower compared to a horizontal tote and most of my items are sitting at the bottom. I love that I could fit my A5 planner in there too. It’s my most used bag for work especially I need to attend meetings and be discreet about the brand. Love that it is super lightweight too.
> 
> I hope my opinion helps. What colour are you look at? I would love to add a beige or light grey.





littleblackbag said:


> It is possible to wear crossbody, but sits quite high. However I found it comfortable to wear like that on a day trip to London, back in the day! And the open top is not a problem really. Just organise your things so anything valuable is at the bottom or in the zipped pocket and you're good. Hope that helps.



thank you both for your replies! This helps a lot! I don’t mind if it sits a little high, I really need to be hands free. I don’t think this bag will work for my lifestyle with a toddler, but I like it so much, that I think I will pull the trigger at some point.
@nvie i was thinking black, because you know, classics, worry-free etc., but I’m also intrigued by bleu marin and bleu de Prusse...


----------



## nvie

Replied below


----------



## nvie

l.ch. said:


> thank you both for your replies! This helps a lot! I don’t mind if it sits a little high, I really need to be hands free. I don’t think this bag will work for my lifestyle with a toddler, but I like it so much, that I think I will pull the trigger at some point.
> @nvie i was thinking black, because you know, classics, worry-free etc., but I’m also intrigued by bleu marin and bleu de Prusse...



Your toddler will grow up in no time, don’t worry. If you really love it, you can try using a drawstring bag within to keep your things, things will be more secure that way. I ended up with Blue Abyss as like you, couldn’t decide between that or Black. I’m so glad I ended up with Blue Abyss.


----------



## l.ch.

nvie said:


> Your toddler will grow up in no time, don’t worry. If you really love it, you can try using a drawstring bag within to keep your things, things will be more secure that way. I ended up with Blue Abyss as like you, couldn’t decide between that or Black. I’m so glad I ended up with Blue Abyss.


Oh, yes blue abyss is beautiful, but not available (in my country at least)


----------



## nvie

l.ch. said:


> Oh, yes blue abyss is beautiful, but not available (in my country at least)


I think it’s a seasonal colour, not sure if it is still available globally. Dark coloured bags are definitely more practical.


----------



## shesnaps

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone here has purchased the canvas version? I’m also curious if it fits as much as a horizontal tote.


----------

